# A few pics of Bonbon...



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

[attachment=50944:tmpphp5MFd3L.jpg]
 - where is she?
[attachment=50945:tmpphpUoyreO.jpg]
"Here I am, Mommy!"
[attachment=50946:tmpphp7IaH06.jpg]
"Mommy, that's not the greatest topknot - I think you need more practice, but I LOVE
Marj's velvet bows!"

Thanks for looking, and Happy Easter/Passover to all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLOL!!! My two adore burrowing into all my pillows on my bed too! So funny. Bonbon is such a pretty girl. You need to post pics of her more often.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

BonBon is such a sweetheart. She is such a pretty young lady. :wub: 

p.s.: I love your carpet too.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Bonbon is beautiful! :wub: 

I agree, more pictures please :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, she takes my breath away!! She is such a pretty little girl and she was meant for luxurious velvet bows!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

your bonbon so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I could look at Bonbon all day :wub: she has a beautiful little face. Happy Easter to you


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah!! She is just such a cutie pie!! Your Top Knot looks great!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her looks.........and I love the way she hides away in among the pillows!!! She is a Mommy's sweet little girl!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There's my girl!! :wub: :wub: I'm cracking up at the first one, Dorothy! Nice pictures. Now you have to get a new camera!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Stunning! :smheat:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is an absolute beauty. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, she is blending!!

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

bonbon is so cute beyond words...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Bonbon is just beautiful :wub: :wub: Happy Holiday To you and your family


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's great to see pretty Bon Bon again! :tender: Did you use your new camera? The pics are great!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It has been too long since you posted pics. Love these! :Flowers 2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Bonbon :wub: is looking so pretty. It's about time you posted some new pics  . She's way to pretty to keep all to yourself. I'm still amazed at how she & Hannah look so similiar, the same sweet little smile too. And Hannahs most favorite thing to do is rooting in among the bed pillows. And WOW, you sure have a lot of pillows,Bonbon must surely be in pillow heaven. :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Dorothy, Bon Bon is such a sweet little beauty. She does take your breath away like Sher said. She is a classy little lady just like her Mommy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bonbon is such a lil beauty!!!! :wub: :wub: Her top knot look great, Dorothy!!! :thumbsup: I might have to order Maggie and Abbie some of Marj's velvet bows are seeing how gorgeous Bonbon looks in them!!!!!  Thanks for the Bonbon fix!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's about time, Dorothy!!! You've been a Bonbon hog ~ lol

I love the pics. Little Bonbon is the cutest thing ever!!! I sure do love that girl. :wub: 

I especially love the "pillow" pic. How cute is that. Thanks for sharing :chili: , what a treat!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so crazy about that wee poppet!! She is SUCH a doll-baby!!! :wub: 
Great pictures, great topknot - WAY better than anything I could do! And great black velvet bow!!! More, more, more BonBon piccies, please!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahh there she is....sweet, beautiful Bonbon!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

BTW...I think the topknot looks great....you should see when I do Emma's topknot.....not so good LOL! :brownbag:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl is beautiful! I love there way she'd clipped. Very pretty. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are some adorable pics! :wub: :wub: :wub: We need to see more of her!! I didn't know Marj made those bows, I must order some!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely pictures, that first one is especially adorable.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Dorothy,
she is such a beauty.....gosh,please post more pics. You are wonderful at those top knots....look at my hideous job at Bella's bow!!
Again, she is stunning.......


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG! How Beautiful is Miss Bonbon :wub2: We need more pics she is just absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Dorothy - Bon Bon is adorable, it's nice to see pics of her - she is just perfect .. :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is so lovely snuggled in the bed pillows. Pretty young lady! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Bonbon is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Bonbon you are just adorable :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ah, yes....if it's April.....we're over due for another picture....  

She's such a pretty little girl, please don't be stingy with Le BonBon pictures, si vous plei...( :blink: ..sorry bout that)...and you have a new camera too??????

Look at those big expressive eyes :wub:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone she is a BEAUTIFUL little girl. What an adorable face.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks beautiful!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Dorothy ... Bonbon is simply GORGEOUS!!! Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl. :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Bonbon is so cute


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Bonbon is such a beautiful little girl!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

How darling is she!!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BonBon is just so beautiful. :wub: :wub: Happy Easter/Passover to you and your Mom, Dorthy. :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

BonBon is one beautiful little girl. :biggrin: Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I knew from your siggy that she was one beautiful dog but my goodness she is beyond beautiful! She's scrumptious! I love her eyes and her haircut. Such a darling. Happy holidays to your family as well.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*BonBon is GORGEOUS....I LOVE her SMILE :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

BonBon is soo adorable. Give her lots of hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonbon and I want to thank you all for your lovely compliments. I'd love to post more pics of her, but she apparently does NOT aspire to be
a model when she grows up and it's hard to get her to pose. For these, I used Sue's suggestion of using a cookie to get her cooperation, but I
don't always have one handy when she's doing something cute. She does a rather extreme head-tilt, but not for the camera!

Since taking these, I dropped the camera and damaged it, and don't know if it's fixable. Oh well, I was going to get a new camera anyway - something fast, but not too complicated.

Thanks again!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

BonBon is adorable ! I love these pics!
So cute how she is all snuggled in the bed!
Thank for sharing!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bonbon is a little love bug  She is just precious! :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Bonbon is just gorgeous!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing her with us!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is beautiful. I love her face! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Miss Bon Bon is such an adorable baby!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love seeing her pics. :wub2:

I'm sorry your camera is broken. :bysmilie: I hope you get another one soon so we can see

more pics of your precious girl.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie is pretty  love her pictures


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL!!! Daisy does the same thing with the pillows on the bed and on the couch. Bon Bon looks beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: Bonbon is a gorgeous lady!!! :wub2: :wub2: It is a pleasure to see her picture!! x0x0x N


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is so cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow What a beauty :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bon Bon is a stunning little girl!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww.....Bon Bon, you are sooo beautiful, you take my breath away!! your smile in the 2nd pic is priceless!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwh bonbon is supercute. what an adorable little face.
she is just lovely :wub2:*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dorothy, the pic's are adorable. Hurry and get a new camera!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonbon is such a beauty :wub: :wub:


----------

